# We are at Aruba: Ocean Club, Surf Club, and Renaissance Any Questions?



## Mr. Vker (Aug 11, 2013)

We are here for two weeks with family spread out. Surf Club is our owned week with the others exchanges.

Renaissance was able to have MR Platinum number added at check in because they are not technically a MVCI property. I got upgraded to oceanfront. Free internet-but its WIRED. We brought a small wireless router. The private island is wonderful.

Ocean Club exchange indicated Ocean Front on the main Marriott.com page. (After I called and had my MR number added. ) And we got.....Ocean Front. WOW, that was a nice surprise. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> .
> 
> Ocean Club exchange indicated Ocean Front on the main Marriott.com page. (After I called and had my MR number added. ) And we got.....Ocean Front. WOW, that was a nice surprise.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.



We are there next month and were also confirmed into an Ocean Front unit. Since we are there offpeak, I think the view should be honored. 

Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 11, 2013)

Oceanfront! that's awesome! Sounds like a great trip plan by enjoying the best of all worlds. We've added a night at the Renaissance timeshare for our next Surf Club visit in 2014. Haven't stayed there before but enjoy visits to the private island. A little frustrated that when I do searches with my Surf Club that Renaissance will never pop up as an Aruba option while it will show up with my Starwood searches. I've heard it can be noisy at the Renaissance hotel since it's downtown but any concerns about it at the timeshare area? Have fun!


----------



## GregT (Aug 11, 2013)

Have a great time in Aruba! 

This is not a Marriott question, but if you do a presentation can you ask if there's any rumors about Starwood restarting their abandoned timeshare project? 

Many Starwood owners hope to see that project restarted.

Thank you, and have a great time in Aruba!

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376 (Aug 11, 2013)

Greg-
Supposedly several years back the government put a moratorium on timeshare construction, and that no future properties would be approved/ built. Of course, anything is subject to change.


----------



## griffer331 (Aug 11, 2013)

When we bought our Ocen Club week in 2001 we were toild about the moratorium on timeshare cnstruction.  Imagine our surprise when we went back in 2002 and saw the consrtuction going on at the Surf Club.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 11, 2013)

The Renaissance was our first II exchange *ever.* We had an ocean view room, but woke up every morning to see a large (and different) cruise ship right outside our balcony! (We actually used this to inspect and take notes on the different lines.) However, we then got beautiful views of them sailing off into the sunset as we enjoyed cocktails on said balcony each evening. We fell in love with the resort, Aruba, and the private island. The timeshare is totally separate from the hotel (across the street and down a block or two) and is much smaller and very laid back, at least when I was there. (It was the Sonesta then, though.)

You have to see how this made us feel very good about our timeshare purchase and the power of exchanging! I don't think we realized how lucky we were that that was our first!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 12, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Oceanfront! that's awesome! Sounds like a great trip plan by enjoying the best of all worlds. We've added a night at the Renaissance timeshare for our next Surf Club visit in 2014. Haven't stayed there before but enjoy visits to the private island. A little frustrated that when I do searches with my Surf Club that Renaissance will never pop up as an Aruba option while it will show up with my Starwood searches. I've heard it can be noisy at the Renaissance hotel since it's downtown but any concerns about it at the timeshare area? Have fun!



No noise from outside-but you know what it is VERY noisy? The AC in the units. Sounds like a jet engine. Several other folks have made similar comments. The Ren. has always been a challenge to get. As a rule, when properties show up in II searches with other properties, I always call to try and use the property I prefer. I usually am successful.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 12, 2013)

NJDave said:


> We are there next month and were also confirmed into an Ocean Front unit. Since we are there offpeak, I think the view should be honored.
> 
> Hope you are having a great time.



When we saw the OF view, we printed a copy. Another spot says "view not guaranteed". I was not going to bring attention to that area.


----------



## infamazz (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> We are here for two weeks with family spread out. Surf Club is our owned week with the others exchanges.
> 
> Renaissance was able to have MR Platinum number added at check in because they are not technically a MVCI property. I got upgraded to oceanfront. Free internet-but its WIRED. We brought a small wireless router. The private island is wonderful.
> 
> ...



Hope you're enjoying the Oceanfront! One question: how is the Ritz Carlton construction going along? Have they started tearing up the beach yet? The beachfront they have is very rocky, so I'm assuming they're going to need some heavy duty equipment to break that up when the time comes.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2013)

Did you get a chance to get to the Dutch Pancake house and have some Poffertjes? If you didn't it is worth another trip back downtown. Next time I am in Aruba, I am going to try to find me a Poffertjes pan.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 12, 2013)

"We had an ocean view room, but woke up every morning to see a large (and different) cruise ship right outside our balcony! However, we then got beautiful views of them sailing off into the sunset as we enjoyed cocktails on said balcony each evening. We fell in love with the resort, Aruba, and the private island. The timeshare is totally separate from the hotel (across the street and down a block or two) and is much smaller and very laid back, at least when I was there."

This is why we bought there.  Exchanged into the Ren Xmas week 2008.  Fell in love with the place, and bought resale there.  If you're in room 242, say "hi" for us!

Also, if you want some restaurant recommendations, let me know.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

infamazz said:


> Hope you're enjoying the Oceanfront! One question: how is the Ritz Carlton construction going along? Have they started tearing up the beach yet? The beachfront they have is very rocky, so I'm assuming they're going to need some heavy duty equipment to break that up when the time comes.



The building looks nearly complete on the outside. Lots to do at the beach though. We walk past there every morning. I would expect a Dec/Jan opening instead of the posted October opening.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you get a chance to get to the Dutch Pancake house and have some Poffertjes? If you didn't it is worth another trip back downtown. Next time I am in Aruba, I am going to try to find me a Poffertjes pan.



Yep. We love that place!!


----------



## m61376 (Aug 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you get a chance to get to the Dutch Pancake house and have some Poffertjes? If you didn't it is worth another trip back downtown. Next time I am in Aruba, I am going to try to find me a Poffertjes pan.



Ooh- now you have me curious- what are they?

I googled them- now I'm really hungry. We'll definitely have to check them out! Another excuse to go downtown. I generally don't spend much time at the Renaissance Mall, but do love the area's jewelry shops !


----------



## m61376 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> The building looks nearly complete on the outside. Lots to do at the beach though. We walk past there every morning. I would expect a Dec/Jan opening instead of the posted October opening.



You really think they'll be done in 3 months, ESP. Aruba time? Although most of the outside is done, unless they've done a lot on the I side, it still looks like they have A LOT to do.  And of course we can't see past the green barricade fencing, but I wonder if they've even started the pools. 

Nothing has been done on the beach yet- still lots of underbrush between the resort and the beach. Beautiful beachfront, though. It definitely will be a premier location, with great ocean views and views of the wind and kite surfers from most balconies too.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

m61376 said:


> You really think they'll be done in 3 months, ESP. Aruba time? Although most of the outside is done, unless they've done a lot on the I side, it still looks like they have A LOT to do.  And of course we can't see past the green barricade fencing, but I wonder if they've even started the pools.
> 
> Nothing has been done on the beach yet- still lots of underbrush between the resort and the beach. Beautiful beachfront, though. It definitely will be a premier location, with great ocean views and views of the wind and kite surfers from most balconies too.



I hear you. My thoughts were similar. Dec/Jan is 4-5 months away though. Marriott posted October. I was talking to someone associated with the construction company. Thats where I got Dec/Jan.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> I hear you. My thoughts were similar. Dec/Jan is 4-5 months away though. Marriott posted October. I was talking to someone associated with the construction company. Thats where I got Dec/Jan.



Their website states that they'll start taking reservations in October for Dec/Jan.. It'll be interesting to see if that happens. I can't see them opening unless everything is fully functional- they must get glowing reviews from the get go. Maybe most of the interior work is done, but if not unless they really ramp up construction I just don't see it. Of course, opening for the Holiday season would be a huge start, and perhaps they will go to round the clock work if they need to.

It does look like it will be an amazing property, though! It's ideally located and rooms will have expansive views. And I doubt there will ever be anything built to its North side, due to environmental impact on the wind surfing sports.  The buzz down here is that the Hyatt will have some real competition and will be displaced as the premier spot.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> We are here for two weeks with family spread out. Surf Club is our owned week with the others exchanges.
> 
> Renaissance was able to have MR Platinum number added at check in because they are not technically a MVCI property. I got upgraded to oceanfront. Free internet-but its WIRED. We brought a small wireless router. The private island is wonderful.
> 
> ...



We have an exchange at The Renaissance on August 30th. It is a 1 BR (partial kitchen) in the Ocean Suites. We used a 2 BR/2BA (full kitchen) Platinum Marriott week to exchange through II. Unit 148 ground floor unit (closest to the water) is what was on the confirmation from II. Kind of bummed out the timeshare lady there said we would not be guaranteed this unit. I am not a fan of ground floor units but this is one of the end units that is really close to the water. Do you have the name and/or email for the Concierge and GM of the Ocean Suites? Do they have a separate check in area? We stayed 1 night at the regular hotel years ago. Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> We have an exchange at The Renaissance on August 30th. It is a 1 BR (partial kitchen) in the Ocean Suites. We used a 2 BR/2BA (full kitchen) Platinum Marriott week to exchange through II. Unit 148 ground floor unit (closest to the water) is what was on the confirmation from II. Kind of bummed out the timeshare lady there said we would not be guaranteed this unit. I am not a fan of ground floor units but this is one of the end units that is really close to the water. Do you have the name and/or email for the Concierge and GM of the Ocean Suites? Do they have a separate check in area? We stayed 1 night at the regular hotel years ago. Thank you!



There is a sep. check in for the suites. The are physically sep. properties. You are saying your confirmation states unit 148? You can try this email:
Athmay Carty <acarty@arubarenaissance.com>

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Their website states that they'll start taking reservations in October for Dec/Jan.. It'll be interesting to see if that happens. I can't see them opening unless everything is fully functional- they must get glowing reviews from the get go. Maybe most of the interior work is done, but if not unless they really ramp up construction I just don't see it. Of course, opening for the Holiday season would be a huge start, and perhaps they will go to round the clock work if they need to.
> 
> It does look like it will be an amazing property, though! It's ideally located and rooms will have expansive views. And I doubt there will ever be anything built to its North side, due to environmental impact on the wind surfing sports.  The buzz down here is that the Hyatt will have some real competition and will be displaced as the premier spot.



The RC is going to cause some strife between me and my wife.  I have been able to get her to add extra nights at the Renaissance to our SC week. I LOVE the Ren. She tells me those days are OVER when the RC opens. I am going to miss her those extra nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> The RC is going to cause some strife between me and my wife.  I have been able to get her to add extra nights at the Renaissance to our SC week. I LOVE the Ren. She tells me those days are OVER when the RC opens. *I am going to miss her those extra nights. *



:hysterical:HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lee55 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> The RC is going to cause some strife between me and my wife.  I have been able to get her to add extra nights at the Renaissance to our SC week. I LOVE the Ren. She tells me those days are OVER when the RC opens. I am going to miss her those extra nights.



Sounds like the start of  a new Country and Western Song song


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> There is a sep. check in for the suites. The are physically sep. properties. You are saying your confirmation states unit 148? You can try this email:
> Athmay Carty <acarty@arubarenaissance.com>
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you! It looks like there is a parking lot right by the the Ocean Suites. I assume there is not a fee for parking our rental car. Is Athmay Carty the concierge or possibly the GM?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> Thank you! It looks like there is a parking lot right by the the Ocean Suites. I assume there is not a fee for parking our rental car. Is Athmay Carty the concierge or possibly the GM?



Very ample free parking around the suites-on three sides. I am not sure of his title. He emailed he prior to a hotel night at the Ren Aruba at the beginning of this trip. I am sure he can direct you to the right person.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 13, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> :hysterical:HAHAHAHA!!!





in all seriousness, the Ren is a great value.   Usually 160/ night aaa. 154 for MR rates. Used to be a cat 5.  I would use my Chase Visa Cert.  I love the city atmosphere and the island. Awesome snorkeing beyond the rocks. A wreck is easily swimmable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Ooh- now you have me curious- what are they?
> 
> I googled them- now I'm really hungry. We'll definitely have to check them out! Another excuse to go downtown. I generally don't spend much time at the Renaissance Mall, but do love the area's jewelry shops !



Poffertjes are a Dutch pancake. Really just mini pancakes. They are tough to see in this photo because they are covered in powdered sugar and cinnamon with a dab of high quality butter.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> The RC is going to cause some strife between me and my wife.  I have been able to get her to add extra nights at the Renaissance to our SC week. I LOVE the Ren. She tells me those days are OVER when the RC opens. I am going to miss her those extra nights.



But will she miss you?:hysterical:


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 14, 2013)

m61376 said:


> But will she miss you?:hysterical:



Doubtful. I will have to ask her.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Doubtful. I will have to ask her.



Just think of the high end jewelry stores that are probably vying to be in their lobby Aruba has some great jewelry shopping ( just ask my DH), and I am sure a couple of them will be happy to rent space there.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 14, 2013)

My DD is thinking about Aruba for a honeymoon next September.  I told her I could easily get her a Marriott timeshare there for that time of year.

Which Aruba Marriott would be better for a honeymoon?
Should they also consider The Renaissance?  

.

Another option they are considering is St. Lucia at Windjammer Landing.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 14, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> My DD is thinking about Aruba for a honeymoon next September.  I told her I could easily get her a Marriott timeshare there for that time of year.
> 
> Which Aruba Marriott would be better for a honeymoon?
> Should they also consider The Renaissance?



The Ritz would be nice....if you really love her.   

Or you could check out this thread.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 14, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> My DD is thinking about Aruba for a honeymoon next September.  I told her I could easily get her a Marriott timeshare there for that time of year.
> 
> Which Aruba Marriott would be better for a honeymoon?
> Should they also consider The Renaissance?



It depends on what she is looking for.  If she wants a more calm and casual honeymoon, I'd select Ocean Club.  At the Surf Club (which is what I would choose), there are a lot more people and a lot more people in the pools, especially the Lazy River.  I, personally, would not choose the Ren.  My friends went there last year through me, on an II exchange.  They were disappointed in it.  The location and access to downtown is great, but the 1BR unit they had was really bad.  It was very dated, had lots of damaged furniture, etc.  Others really like it, but I'm going on what I was told and have seen in pictures.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 14, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> My DD is thinking about Aruba for a honeymoon next September.  I told her I could easily get her a Marriott timeshare there for that time of year.
> 
> Which Aruba Marriott would be better for a honeymoon?
> Should they also consider The Renaissance?
> ...



For September I'd opt for Aruba, because its below the hurricane belt. After the last few years of storms I'd be wary of the Caribbean in Sept.; certainly do not want to chance a honeymoon getting wrecked.

Lots of honeymooners at both places. I think the SC or the OC would be better options, and Sept. will be quiet at both places. I think the pools at the SC will be more enjoyable and the issue of "busy" or "quiet" isn't really Germaine at that time of year. 

There are some fantastic places for dinner for honeymooners, so make sure to ask for recommendations if they opt to go there. 

Congrats on the up- coming wedding!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr Vker, if you are still at Surf Club, and have the time, could you ask a question for me?
I will be there from Nov 13-22. I was just looking over calendar of events on the island and found that the Heineken Catamaran Regatta will be held during this time. When reading more about the event, I found that it will be taking place at Moomba Beach. The participants will mostly be staying at the Holiday Inn. I also saw that all catamarans wil be shipped in 40 ft crates and the site says that all crates will be lined up for all participants along Moomba beach. That would be a huge area of large crates. 

My question is, what impact is foreseen to guests during that time? Will the entire beach be blocked off past Surf Club? Will the racing, taking place at Moomba, mean there is less waterfront for us to use?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 14, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Mr Vker, if you are still at Surf Club, and have the time, could you ask a question for me?
> I will be there from Nov 13-22. I was just looking over calendar of events on the island and found that the Heineken Catamaran Regatta will be held during this time. When reading more about the event, I found that it will be taking place at Moomba Beach. The participants will mostly be staying at the Holiday Inn. I also saw that all catamarans wil be shipped in 40 ft crates and the site says that all crates will be lined up for all participants along Moomba beach. That would be a huge area of large crates.
> 
> My question is, what impact is foreseen to guests during that time? Will the entire beach be blocked off past Surf Club? Will the racing, taking place at Moomba, mean there is less waterfront for us to use?
> ...



WOW That is interesting. Although you are a Red Sox fan, I will see what I can find out. We are at the Ren. now, but have family at the OC. I will report back in a day or two.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 15, 2013)

m61376 said:


> For September I'd opt for Aruba, because its below the hurricane belt. After the last few years of storms I'd be wary of the Caribbean in Sept.; certainly do not want to chance a honeymoon getting wrecked.
> 
> Lots of honeymooners at both places. I think the SC or the OC would be better options, and Sept. will be quiet at both places. I think the pools at the SC will be more enjoyable and the issue of "busy" or "quiet" isn't really Germaine at that time of year.
> 
> ...




I just found a website showing all storms and probabilities, and St Lucia is more than twice as likely to have a storm as Aruba or Curacao.  Both, however are very low chances as compared to South Florida or even NC.


St Lucia:
How often this area gets affected?
3.13 years 

Average years between direct hurricane hits.
11.75 years


Aruba:
6.41 years
28.20 years

Miami:
1.99 years 
4.55 years

Myrtle Beach:
2.07 years 
7.83 years

If they do choose Aruba, which I hope they do,  I'll be back for more suggestions.


_Added:_
OP, I am not trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> We are here for two weeks with family spread out. Surf Club is our owned week with the others exchanges.
> 
> Renaissance was able to have MR Platinum number added at check in because they are not technically a MVCI property. I got upgraded to oceanfront. Free internet-but its WIRED. We brought a small wireless router. The private island is wonderful.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.



Hope you enjoyed the REN. I am an owner there but have been renting out my week. Last year while in Aruba I went to the Ren and they showed me the model of the planned renovated units. Do you have an update on the secheduled renovations? I think they are supposed to start by the ebd of this year and be completed in 2014?????


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 15, 2013)

No need to haul that back on a plane

http://www.fantes.com/aebleskiver.html



dioxide45 said:


> Did you get a chance to get to the Dutch Pancake house and have some Poffertjes? If you didn't it is worth another trip back downtown. Next time I am in Aruba, I am going to try to find me a Poffertjes pan.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

windje2000 said:


> No need to haul that back on a plane
> 
> http://www.fantes.com/aebleskiver.html



That is a GREAT link!  I had no idea how much I wanted these poffer-things until seeing that page with all the info in one place.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 15, 2013)

Larry said:


> Hope you enjoyed the REN. I am an owner there but have been renting out my week. Last year while in Aruba I went to the Ren and they showed me the model of the planned renovated units. Do you have an update on the secheduled renovations? I think they are supposed to start by the ebd of this year and be completed in 2014?????



Wow, I hadn't heard about any renovations. We will ask at check out.


----------



## Ggatorgirl (Aug 22, 2013)

We'll be at the Surf Club in October and I just received an email about some  renovation at the Seaworthy Pool that is going on from early Sept til mid-October.

Can you find out anything more?  How extensive?  What impact might that have on other pools at the resort?

This is our first time staying in Aruba and we are bringing guests, so I hope it will not be too disruptive.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 23, 2013)

Ggatorgirl said:


> We'll be at the Surf Club in October and I just received an email about some  renovation at the Seaworthy Pool that is going on from early Sept til mid-October.
> 
> Can you find out anything more?  How extensive?  What impact might that have on other pools at the resort?
> 
> ...



We are home now. Nothing posted about that renovation while we were there.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 23, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Mr Vker, if you are still at Surf Club, and have the time, could you ask a question for me?
> I will be there from Nov 13-22. I was just looking over calendar of events on the island and found that the Heineken Catamaran Regatta will be held during this time. When reading more about the event, I found that it will be taking place at Moomba Beach. The participants will mostly be staying at the Holiday Inn. I also saw that all catamarans wil be shipped in 40 ft crates and the site says that all crates will be lined up for all participants along Moomba beach. That would be a huge area of large crates.
> 
> My question is, what impact is foreseen to guests during that time? Will the entire beach be blocked off past Surf Club? Will the racing, taking place at Moomba, mean there is less waterfront for us to use?
> ...



No one at the Marriott has any insight. They just knew they would not be affected...... Sorry.....


----------

